# Raw milk as main source of protein



## mabdelrasoul (Jan 13, 2020)

So I have come across a farm near by that sells raw milk, was wondering if anyone has had any experience with it in terms of drinking it as there main source of protein or has used it during cycle. Was there bloat,fat gain, etc, have a friend who swears by it and drink about two gallons of the stuff in about 11 days.


----------



## Jin (Jan 13, 2020)

mabdelrasoul said:


> So I have come across a farm near by that sells raw milk, was wondering if anyone has had any experience with it in terms of drinking it as there main source of protein or has used it during cycle. Was there bloat,fat gain, etc, have a friend who swears by it and drink about two gallons of the stuff in about 11 days.



Do suppose raw milk would have a different effect than regular milk?


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2020)

It's supposed to be loaded with healthy bacteria that the normal homogenization and pasteurization processes kill off. But those processes also kill off any bad bacteria also, so...

It's illegal in my state, so no experiences with it.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 13, 2020)

Look how fast a calf grows, and the mass they pack on. I drank some when I was young and I remember just pure goodness. My mom would strain the cream off and use it for peaches and cream, and also homemade ice cream, just plain excellent.


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Look how fast a calf grows, and the mass they pack on. I drank some when I was young and I remember just pure goodness. My mom would strain the cream off and use it for peaches and cream, and also homemade ice cream, just plain excellent.



Your mom's waaaay better than my mom.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 13, 2020)

I drank raw milk for years. Definitely a healthier option than regular milk. Pricey af though. Don't drink it anymore but well worth it. There was a time when also use to drink raw colostrum post workout. Then it was banned. Both creamy and tasty packed with nutrition!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jan 14, 2020)

I’m def going to give it a shot and see how well my body does on it. This farm has colostrum aswell. Just picked some up today. I could say I don’t feel as bloated when drinking whole milk.


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 14, 2020)

I love to drink raw goat milk, it's delicious & it has more flavor, vitamins, minerals and beneficial proteins, enzymes and bacteria than regular milk that has been "degraded" during pasteurization.


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2020)

Seeker said:


> There was a time when also use to drink raw colostrum post workout. Then it was banned. Both creamy and tasty packed with nutrition!



Arnold attended Seeker's birth. 

Those in The Know know that Arnold’s success came from eating Seeker’s placenta and drinking the colostrum that was meant for Seek. 

Basically Arnold stole Seeker’s power and became Mr. Olympia.


----------



## snake (Jan 14, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Look how fast a calf grows, and the mass they pack on....



Love ya Stone my man but you're teetering on the edge of the same argument that Vegetarians/Vegans make when they reference how big and strong a gorilla is. Different species brother.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 14, 2020)

has to be an interesting taste


----------



## Beserker (Jan 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> Arnold attended Seeker's birth.
> 
> Those in The Know know that Arnold’s success came from eating Seeker’s placenta and drinking the colostrum that was meant for Seek.
> 
> Basically Arnold stole Seeker’s power and became Mr. Olympia.



View attachment 9002


I found Seeker’s ultrasound


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 15, 2020)

I always drank raw milk. Didn't even know that you could cook the stuff:32 (6):


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 15, 2020)

I like my milk medium rare.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 15, 2020)

stonetag said:


> mom would strain the cream off



can i get those digits ?


----------



## Ehrgeiz2020 (Feb 8, 2020)

I have a hard time with processed milk as it is, i cant imagine raw being easier to digest and absorb.


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2020)

Ehrgeiz2020 said:


> I have a hard time with processed milk as it is, i cant imagine raw being easier to digest and absorb.



It supposed to be easier, actually. It hasn't been heated, so all the beneficial enzymes are still in there.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 10, 2020)

Straight out of the titty


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 11, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Straight out of the titty



No better way


----------



## Jin (Feb 11, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> My girlfriend loves raw milk & insist on drinking right from the spout!



You need remedial biology class.


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> My girlfriend loves raw milk & insist on drinking right from the spout!



That's Soy milk, at best! :32 (18):


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 12, 2020)

mabdelrasoul said:


> So I have come across a farm near by that sells raw milk, was wondering if anyone has had any experience with it in terms of drinking it as there main source of protein or has used it during cycle. Was there bloat,fat gain, etc, have a friend who swears by it and drink about two gallons of the stuff in about 11 days.



Getting a gram and a half of protein/ lbs of body weight milk? I would sh$t my pants.


----------

